# Starting point-- The Rock



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Hi All, The Rock 
Have been doing a DSM on this one for 3 months UG is so so slow to root and grow.Had a little set back after a month or so I lowered the humidity too fast and 60% of my UG died off. I did say Dam and Blast 
So replanted with high humidity And started adding Rhizotonic to the spray water ( link below ) Marcel sent me some.Thank you mate  He uses it and has had great results .And so far I agree the UG is growing better than before and a lusher green

Link http://www.cannagardening.com/rhizotonic


Tank 30cm Cube
Lighting 1 30w 6500k garden floodlight 
Internal Filter ?
Rock 1 Manten Stone
Substrate Cat litter in Stockings ---At the front JBL pro scape Substrate 
Plants
Crypt-- Tonkinensis R/h side of rock 
Gratiola viscidula Back of rock
HC Cuba front Substrate 
Hygrophila lancea ( Araguaia) Front of Rock
Needle leaf Java fern.L/h side of rock Thank you Marcel for that plant 
Utricularia graminifolia On the Stocking.

Will be flooding this one in a month or so Then I will start using EI ferts and pressurized Co2
Some Photos 











Updates Coming soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Hi Cai, Nelson, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Hi Andy, Thanks Mate


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Dec 2015)

Be another one to watch. looks good


----------



## Joe Turner (12 Dec 2015)

This will look incredible when grown in! Food for thought with regards to stocking substrate, very interested to see how it performs.

Cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Joe Turner said:


> This will look incredible when grown in! Food for thought with regards to stocking substrate, very interested to see how it performs.
> 
> Cheers!



Hi Joe,Thank you  We will see how it go's


----------



## parotet (13 Dec 2015)

Wow, really impressed with this one. I love the layout. Subscribed and looking forward to seeing how it evolves!

Jordi


----------



## zozo (13 Dec 2015)

Hi Roy, that last pic..  Man!! That has improved!! Great!.. Nice kis setup with a stunning plant choise... Keep an eye on that mini Java Needle, they are not very fond of drystart, mick had the same experience also. Wont realy grow faster nor attach faster in a month dry anyway, so it has no benefit for it rather a set back. I tried a little bit it in a WK setup and one on the hardware above the tank both didn't survive, not the leaves, if the rizhome is still there and ever sprout again in emersed form and when?? Dunno.. But it's rather not a drystarter when grown submersed for long time.


----------



## chrism (13 Dec 2015)

Wow.  I've never seen anything like this before.  

What's the idea / benefit of using Cat littler in stockings?  It looks really weird (in a good way) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Dec 2015)

Hi Alex, Gill, Tim Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Dec 2015)

chrism said:


> Wow.  I've never seen anything like this before.
> 
> What's the idea / benefit of using Cat littler in stockings?  It looks really weird (in a good way)
> 
> ...



Hi Chrism, Thank you UG is a mash plant a member of the bladderwort family and does not like ferts  So have grown it on cat litter No ferts The stocking is to hold it all together and give height without it all collapsing as its in a small 30cm Cube.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Dec 2015)

zozo said:


> Hi Roy, that last pic..  Man!! That has improved!! Great!.. Nice kis setup with a stunning plant choise... Keep an eye on that mini Java Needle, they are not very fond of drystart, mick had the same experience also. Wont realy grow faster nor attach faster in a month dry anyway, so it has no benefit for it rather a set back. I tried a little bit it in a WK setup and one on the hardware above the tank both didn't survive, not the leaves, if the rizhome is still there and ever sprout again in emersed form and when?? Dunno.. But it's rather not a drystarter when grown submersed for long time.



Hi Marcel, Thank you  Yes mate its going wild  The  Rhizotonic is a fantastic root stimulator The UG has just gone mad  
Thanks for the tip on the needle leaf  It seems ok with high humidity will keep an eye on it. I can see why its not used a lot. It takes months to see even a little growth. 
Worth the wait in the end though ??? We will see // Hope yours takes off soon


----------



## zozo (13 Dec 2015)

Hi Roy welcome..  Plesure is mine to help that wonderfull little scape comming to life.  Wonderfull to have someone like you confirming this stuff rocks the house for aquatics also. 

Regarding the needle in the small tank i got it now for about a bit over 2 months i guess. And i notice some slow growth too.. It bublles like crazy so it's doing something, thats always a good sign..  As said all i tried emersed died off and had them for 1 week dry in the big tank. Didn't look realy  happy after 7  days so i flooded not to take any chances. Could be doing better when the emersed patch isn't so densly packed with leaves. I did put rather alot together and was more afraid of fungus develeping because all leaves just sticking togheter as one big bad aerated mass. But you know what your doing..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2015)

Hi Manu, Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Dec 2015)

Totally cool tank Roy, watching with great interest 
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Antoni,Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Martin, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Hamza, Thank You


----------



## Hamza (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Roy, this is fantastic! 
I am keeping the stockings soil sack on my to do list.Thanks for the idea


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2015)

Hi All, Well its nearly flooding time  I took out the needle leaf fern as it was not doing well on a dry start I have replaced it with Trident java fern.
One photo


----------



## Chris Jackson (1 Jan 2016)

Love it...I'm watching!


----------



## chrism (2 Jan 2016)

I'm excited 

This is making me want a nano tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Jan 2016)

Hi Thank you Tim ,Ice, Viktorlantos, Marcel ,Fli,Nelson


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Jan 2016)

dude I love what you done with the scape. good ideal mate. keep it up the updates

cheers
ryan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

legytt said:


> dude I love what you done with the scape. good ideal mate. keep it up the updates
> 
> cheers
> ryan



Hi Ryan, Thank you  I will be flooding soon.

See you on Sunday


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi Foxfish, Thank you


----------



## foxfish (7 Jan 2016)

Hi mate, looking fantastic although the first picture did look a bit obscure


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi Jink Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi Troi Thank you


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jan 2016)

Genius Roy...them's some giant haggis's'ss...it'll be awesome once covered.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2016)

Hi All, The Tank is flooded so far the UG has stayed in place 

Update and Photos tomorrow


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Jan 2016)

Cant wait


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2016)

Hi Gill, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi All, Some photos looks a bit rough at the moment. I hope it grows in well. Fingers crossed


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi One More photo. You can see the UGs little bladder's in-between the two red dots


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jan 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Chris and Andy


----------



## Nelson (12 Jan 2016)

Looking great .
Hopefully the UG will pull through .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jan 2016)

oh niceeee
going to look awesome keep up the updates


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jan 2016)

another LIKE for you hahaha


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Felix, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Gill , Thank you


----------



## bloskas (13 Jan 2016)

hi Roy! Great as always! what is that lower rock? Did you make the tank to fit the rock or it is just coincidence?!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Jan 2016)

bloskas said:


> hi Roy! Great as always! what is that lower rock? Did you make the tank to fit the rock or it is just coincidence?!



Hi Bloskas, Coincidence I was in a LFS and they had a couple of nice rocks. The one in the scape just stood out on its own  Then I came up with the idea. Stockings filled with cat litter to show the rock off. The rock was born


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Jan 2016)

Hi Marcel, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2016)

Hi LondonDragon Thank You


----------



## josepinto (19 Jan 2016)

Nice work!
i´ve never had good luck with Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2016)

josepinto said:


> Nice work!
> i´ve never had good luck with Utricularia graminifolia



Hi Thank you  I have tried a few times with UG and it failed to grow.This time it seems to be doing ok after 4 months DSM  Fingers crossed


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2016)

Hi All. Update,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2016)

Hi Nelson Thank You


----------



## Chris Jackson (27 Jan 2016)

nice work, looking good!


----------



## jag51186 (28 Jan 2016)

Looks amazing, great idea with the cat litter!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Hi Blokas, Thank you


----------



## chrism (28 Jan 2016)

Really nice!  I like it a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Turner (28 Jan 2016)

Love it, simple design yet so effective! May have to pinch that cat litter trick sometime...!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Johnpecn (28 Jan 2016)

The way stockings used in this scape it was genius, I think we will see many scapes based on this idea, I loved it from the first shot,and for sure I will copy this technique in the future  

Στάλθηκε από το Hive V 3G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

chrism said:


> Really nice!  I like it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CooKieS (28 Jan 2016)

Looking awesome! Can't wait the final
Shot.


----------



## New2Tanks (28 Jan 2016)

This is a truly inspired design. You have definitely got my creative juices flowing.


----------



## Steve b (28 Jan 2016)

Love the rock, I hope they weren't your only pair of weekend tights .....lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Hi Jink, Jag, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi DW, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi Manu Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2016)

Hi Tim Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Feb 2016)

Hi All, Sad news the UG has died well 80% I gave it a trim and 5 days later ''See photo'' This plant is driving me nuts  Its the hardest plant to grow I have ever come across. 
I will restart this again and do a quick DSM on some new UG.

So hold on I'll be back in a month or so.

One very sad photo


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2016)

Real shame Roy, it is a bugger of a plant I've had 3 attempts with zero success I will have another go someday though, I'm sure you will get it grown in though mate, green fingers after all


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Feb 2016)

tim said:


> Real shame Roy, it is a bugger of a plant I've had 3 attempts with zero success I will have another go someday though, I'm sure you will get it grown in though mate, green fingers after all



Hi Tim, So many people have problems with UG Not sure the Greenfingers works on this plant. This is 2nd go on this scape have tried it 3 other times in other tanks all failed.

This is UG last chance


----------



## Nelson (8 Feb 2016)

Bummer .
I've tried and failed with UG.Will try again,one day............................. .


----------



## Manu (8 Feb 2016)

Hey Roy, 

Sorry about that. I can imagine this must be frustrating... But I agree with Tim, you're Greenfinger, I'm sure you can make this plant grow. Good luck mate and keep us posted!

Cheers, 
Manu 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (8 Feb 2016)

Commiserations 

such an interesting scape ...

Maybe set up some UG Wabi-Kusa shapes that you can just keep adding


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Feb 2016)

Hi All, Shutting this one down starting again So bare with me The rock will be back with new UG.

Well this is what happens when you turn off the Co2 and stop the ferts. I just wanted to see what happens when things do not go according to plan 


Those of a weak disposition too algae DON'T LOOK


----------



## CooKieS (13 Feb 2016)

Nice update! 

Thanks for convincing me to NOT try UG on my next scape...

Good luck for your last attempt Ever, that tank looked promising!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Feb 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Nice update!
> 
> Thanks for convincing me to NOT try UG on my next scape...
> 
> Good luck for your last attempt Ever, that tank looked promising!



Hi CooKieS, Don't let me put you off Its a fab plant if you can get it to grow. I have seen some exquisite scapes using UG.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Feb 2016)

Hi All, Thank you  Back soon with lush UG hopefully


----------



## zozo (13 Feb 2016)

Cry me a river ...


----------



## Rob Dahl (13 Mar 2016)

Roy: Without CO2 and ferts it should be called UGH! Good luck on your next attempt. Learning by doing.


----------

